
100 Years Ago, Artists Were Asked to Depict the Year 2000,These Were the Results - kschua
http://theviral.me/100-years-ago-artists-asked-depict-year-2000-results/
======
gus_massa
The images are hotlinked from [http://canyouactually.com/100-years-ago-
artists-were-asked-t...](http://canyouactually.com/100-years-ago-artists-were-
asked-to-imagine-what-life-would-be-like-in-the-year-2000/) that is mostle a
blogspam of [http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/09/30/how-french-
ar...](http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/09/30/how-french-artists-
in-1899-envisioned-life-in-the-year-2000/) that is a rehash of the original
article [http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/france-in-the-
year...](http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/france-in-the-
year-2000-1899-1910/)

